# Ziwipeak



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I just ordered Chloe some Ziwipeak! I got the Venison flavor. I'm going to use it as treats. I really hope she likes it or I may be trying to sell it off to someone! 

I've heard that when feeding raw it has to be spaced out from her kibble. Is that the same with ZP since it's dehydrated? Or would it even matter if I'm only feeding a little as a treat?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it would be OK since you are just giving it as a treat.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it should be fine. Just remember to deduct the amount of calories from meal time if she gets enough ziwipeak to make a difference. My girls have gotten ziwipeak venison and the liked it a lot. I use it as training rewards sometimes.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! The trainer she is using told us how much to cut down her food on class days. We used to give treats for potty training, but we have slowly stopped since she's doing so well with that. So, we will not be replacing those with training for things like sit, stay, etc. I think that on normal days these will be more healthy than those treats, but be about the same amount of food.


----------

